# Ga folks!!!



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

How would you feel about getting together for a BBQ?

Raybeez and I have talked briefly and I would like to get one going... yes or no?

Everyone is invited though  

If we make this happen will you attend?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

depends on how far i would have to drive and when it takes place.....but i'm down for a meet and greet


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

We've actually been talking in chat about trying to get a southern gopitbull get togather going for the summer time.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Aidan said:


> We've actually been talking in chat about trying to get a southern gopitbull get togather going for the summer time.


Chat don't like me so you'll have to fill me in and I'm all for getting together


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

that would be cool


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me knO I have to make a trip out to Gwinnette at some point ...... I can schedule it all around the same time ~evil grin~


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Marty said:


> Chat don't like me so you'll have to fill me in and I'm all for getting together


I know man we were talking about it the other night. I'd love for you to get in here with us.

Have you tried clearing all your browser info, cookies, and all that? Deleting all your history?

What browser are you using for that matter?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Aidan said:


> I know man we were talking about it the other night. I'd love for you to get in here with us.
> 
> Have you tried clearing all your browser info, cookies, and all that? Deleting all your history?
> 
> What browser are you using for that matter?


Google chrome I guess, I don't know all this new fangled stuff , hell I do good to even get on the site LOL

I have to clean cookies, history and all that stuff daily with Farmville so thats not it LOL


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

hmmm I got in while using chrome so thats not it.. Cookies being cleared and all that so I don't know. Thats weird. I wish I was more tech savy, seems like its gotta be somethign so simple we are over looking it.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Ga is a good location for me...I wouldn't mind it


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

We've been discussing a place in Arkansas. I mean everything is up in the air right now, and we are all kinda talking out of our butts, but we'd like to try to figure something out so maybe we can put it out there that we are deff trying.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i'll come, if im off of course. my schedual SUCKS.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

We've even got support from Dan from pitbull positive, I think he lives up north somewhere but he loved the idea and sounded like he'd like to try to make it down south as well.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Depends on where you are Marty.....and how far my friend is willing to drive 
I'm currently located in Winder, about how far are you from there?


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

:goodpost:

i think a BBQ meet would be the deal :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

well we looking for a BBQ meet but for the weekned at least, so either a state park where we can all stay at, or someone property.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

im game , hell i'll even help cook . keep me posted . oh i have a lil land on the new lake in Delhi La. 71232 if it would work for this . they even have a state park there with showers and camp sites . the older folks could stay in our lake house . i dont know just an idea .


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats actually an awesome idea.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Muttkip said:


> Depends on where you are Marty.....and how far my friend is willing to drive
> I'm currently located in Winder, about how far are you from there?


I'm 40 miles south of Atlanta 

I think Winder is about an hr drive from here


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Marty said:


> How would you feel about getting together for a BBQ?
> 
> Raybeez and I have talked briefly and I would like to get one going... yes or no?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea. I live in VA, but if Marty takes Lilbit I will make an extra effort to get there.


----------

